# Question about advertising clause.



## mikeunix (Feb 1, 2015)

As I see some files of the kernel in /usr/src/sys/kern contain the advertising clause:

3. All advertising materials mentioning features or use of this software must display the following acknowledgement:
This product includes software developed by the University of California, Berkeley and its contributors.

But I see that this page ftp://ftp.cs.berkeley.edu/pub/4bsd/README.Impt.License.Change says advertising clause is deleted.

So, if it is deleted, why is the clause still in FreeBSD source code?.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 1, 2015)

You can't remove restrictions from source code, only add them, unelss you are the original copyright holder.


----------

